# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  名著，却忽

## alzahrani33

لفهم النص قم بتظليله......




 不可否认，日本动漫、游戏界对中国名著的某些恶搞，在品位上是低俗的，艺  术上是低劣的 ，但必须认识到，这些作品在日本本土同样属于边缘产品，对其过于重视没有  必要，以毒攻 毒地反过来恶

 搞日本名著更无意义。一来我们不必以低俗回敬低俗，二来也为中国法律、道 德所难容。 
 还必须看到，中国名著之所以屡屡被日本文化产业界盯上，很大程度上因为我  们自己对知识 产权保护不

 力。日本人虽习惯恶搞，却有其自身底线，但中国人并未对我们的孙悟空、林 黛 玉等形象申请动漫或游戏专利，被屡屡采用甚至低俗恶搞，也就不足为奇了。 据悉，日本某 些企业已抢注了“三国”、“水浒”、“西游”等商标。如果中国企业仍不自 省，只是一味 抱怨日本人的恶搞低







 俗，那些让许多国人不愿看到的对中国古典名著的糟践仍难有根除的一 天。 


 的，艺术上是低劣的 ，但必须认识到，这些作品在日本本土同样属于边缘产品，对其过于重视没有  必要，以毒攻 毒地反过来恶搞日本名著更无意义。一来我们不必以低俗回敬低俗，二来也为  中国法律、道 德所难容。 
 还必须看到，中国名著之所以屡屡被日本文化产业界盯上，很大程度上因为我  们自己对知识 产权保护不力。日本人虽习惯恶搞，却有其自身底线，但中国人并未对我们的  孙悟空、林黛 玉等形象申请动漫或游戏专利，被屡屡采用甚至低俗恶搞，也就不足为奇了。  据悉，日

 本某 些企业已抢注了“三国”、“水浒”、“西游”等商标。如果中国企业仍不自  省，只是一味 抱怨日本人的恶搞低俗，那些让许多国人不愿看到的对中国古典名著的糟践仍  难有根除的一 天。 
 的，艺术上是低劣的 ，但必须认识到，这些作品在日本本土同样属于边缘产品，对其过于重视没有  必要，以毒攻 毒地反过来恶搞日本名著更无意义。一来我们不必以低俗回敬低俗，二来也为  中国法律、道 德所难容。 
 还必须看到，中国名著之所以屡屡被日本文化产业界盯上，很大程度上因为我 们自己对知识 产权保护不力。日本人虽习惯恶搞，却有其自身底线，但中国人并未对我们的 孙悟空、林黛 玉等形象申请动漫或游戏专利，被屡屡采用甚至低俗恶搞，也就不足为奇了。 据悉，日本某 些企业










 已抢注了“三国”、“水浒”、“西游”等商标。如果中国企业仍不自省，只  是一味 抱怨日本人的恶搞低俗

 ，那些让许多国人不愿看到的对中国古典名著的糟践仍难有根除的一 天。 的，艺术上是低劣的 ，但必须认识到，这些作品在日本本土同样属于边缘产品，对其过于重视没有 必要，以毒攻 毒地反过来恶搞日本名著更无意义。一来我们不必以低俗回敬低俗，二来也为 中国法律、道 德所难容。 
 还必须看到，中国名

 著之所以屡屡被日本文化产业界盯上，很大程度上因为我们自己对知识 产权保护不力。日本人虽习惯恶搞，却有其自身底线，但中国人并未对我们的  孙悟空、林黛 玉等形象申请动漫或游戏专利，被屡屡采用甚至低俗恶搞，也就不足为奇了。  据悉，日本


 某 些企业已抢注了“三国”、“水浒”、“西游”等商标。如果中国企业仍不自  省，只是一味 抱怨日本人的恶搞低俗，那些让许多国人不愿看到的对中国古典名著的糟践仍  难有根除的一 天。 
 日本热衷恶搞他国名著(组图) 的恶搞，《大 话西游》能被接受，而日本的作品则难以被原谅。此外，有些人只注意到那些  情色和低俗的 日本作品篡改了中国了其他严肃作品同样如此（如《七龙珠》子） ，从而产生了某些偏激的联想。                           

 الترجمة::






















 كمااان



















 أي ملاحظة أو حاجة مافهمتوها قلولي..
انتهى تعيشو وتاكلو غيرها
 هههههههههههههههه 

林黛玉成风尘女                                      7  7  7  7  7  7

----------


## سجينة الآهات

هههههههههههههههههههه
يالله ترجم لي
يسلموووووووو <<<<<< صادوه
تحياتي

----------


## shosh

** 
*لا وانا ظللت النص وصدقت*
*بسيطة يالزهراني* 
*ظلك اعمل فينا مقالب*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

في البداية توقعت أنه مقلب قلت راح أكمل إلى النهاية
وبعدين لمني شفت أن الموضوع طويل قلت خلني أضلل البرقراف الأول

بس بجد عاااااااد أكلتها
مع الأسف

يسلموووووووووو خيووووووو ونلتقي في مقالب ثانية إن شاء الله

----------


## alzahrani33

:toung: 
سجينة الآهات

shosh


للؤلؤ المكنون



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 :wink: 

اكلتم الضرب      باللبناني

 :wink: 
يسلمووووووو..

----------


## LUCKY

و الله حفله صاااااااااااادوووووووووووه

اعيش و اكل غيرهااااااااااااا

يسلمواااااااااا

----------


## غرامك شي

صادوووووووووووووووة 
بس حلوة
تقبل مروري

----------


## تأبط بودره

أقول بس .. خذ الترجمه عندك:

This native place belongs to the edge product similarly, too takes seriously to it not to be unnecessary, uses poison to combat poison wickedly in turn
Does the Japanese famous work to be more insignificant.As soon as comes us not to need by to retaliate vulgarly vulgarly, two come intolerably also for the Chinese law, the morals. 
Must see that the reason that the Chinese famous work stares at repeatedly by the Japanese culture industrial field, to a great extent because of us to intellectual property protection not
Strength.Although the Japanese the custom does wickedly, actually has its own agent, but the Chinese not to image application animations or the game patent and so on our Sun Wukong, Lin Daiyu, is used even the low loud lurid vile to do repeatedly, was also nothing unusual. It is reported that Japanese certain enterprises have snatched the note “the three countries”, “All Men Are Brothers”, “west to tour” and so on trademarks.If the Chinese Enterprise still did not engage in introspection, is only complained constantly the Japanese does lowly wickedly



Vulgar, these let many people not be willing to see ruined to the Chinese classical famous work was still difficult to have eradication one day. 

, In art is inferior, but must realize that these works belong to the edge product similarly in the Japanese native place, too takes seriously to it not to be unnecessary, uses poison to combat poison in turn does the Japanese famous work to be more insignificant wickedly.As soon as comes us not to need by to retaliate vulgarly vulgarly, two come intolerably also for the Chinese law, the morals. 
Must see that the reason that the Chinese famous work stares at repeatedly by the Japanese culture industrial field, to a great extent because of us to intellectual property protection not strength.Although the Japanese the custom does wickedly, actually has its own agent, but the Chinese not to image application animations or the game patent and so on our Sun Wukong, Lin Daiyu, is used even the low loud lurid vile to do repeatedly, was also nothing unusual. It is reported that Japan
This certain enterprises have snatched the note “the three countries”, “All Men Are Brothers”, “west to tour” and so on trademarks.If the Chinese Enterprise still did not engage in introspection, is only complained constantly the Japanese does wickedly vulgarly, these let many people not be willing to see ruined to the Chinese classical famous work was still difficult to have eradication one day. 
, In art is inferior, but must realize that these works belong to the edge product similarly in the Japanese native place, too takes seriously to it not to be unnecessary, uses poison to combat poison in turn does the Japanese famous work to be more insignificant wickedly.As soon as comes us not to need by to retaliate vulgarly vulgarly, two come intolerably also for the Chinese law, the morals. 
Must see that the reason that the Chinese famous work stares at repeatedly by the Japanese culture industrial field, to a great extent because of us to intellectual property protection not strength.Although the Japanese the custom does wickedly, actually has its own agent, but the Chinese not to image application animations or the game patent and so on our Sun Wukong, Lin Daiyu, is used even the low loud lurid vile to do repeatedly, was also nothing unusual. It is reported that Japanese certain enterprises





Has snatched the note “the three countries”, “All Men Are Brothers”, “west to tour” and so on trademarks.If the Chinese Enterprise still did not engage in introspection, is only complained constantly the Japanese does vulgarly wickedly
, these let many people not be willing to see ruined to the Chinese classical famous work was still difficult to have eradication one day. , In art is inferior, but must realize that these works belong to the edge product similarly in the Japanese native place, too takes seriously to it not to be unnecessary, uses poison to combat poison in turn does the Japanese famous work to be more insignificant wickedly.As soon as comes us not to need by to retaliate vulgarly vulgarly, two come intolerably also for the Chinese law, the morals. 
Must see that Chinese
The reason that is staring repeatedly by the Japanese culture industrial field, to a great extent because of us to intellectual property protection not strength.Although the Japanese the custom does wickedly, actually has its own agent, but the Chinese not to image application animations or the game patent and so on our Sun Wukong, Lin Daiyu, is used even the low loud lurid vile to do repeatedly, was also nothing unusual. It is reported that Japan

Certain enterprises have snatched the note “the three countries”, “All Men Are Brothers”, “west to tour” and so on trademarks.If the Chinese Enterprise still did not engage in introspection, is only complained constantly the Japanese does wickedly vulgarly, these let many people not be willing to see ruined to the Chinese classical famous work was still difficult to have eradication one day. 
Japan craves does other country famous work wickedly (group chart) does wickedly, "West Boast Tours" can accept, but Japan's work with difficulty is forgiven.In addition, some people only noted these sentiment color and the vulgar Japanese work tampered with Chinese other serious works similarly so (for example "Seven Capsicum anomalums" sub-), thus has had certain extreme associations. 


والترجمه النصيه بالعربيه:

ينتسب هذا [نتيف بلس] إلى الحافّة منتوج بالمثل, أيضا يأخذ بجدّيّة إلى هو لا أن [ب] غيرضروري, يستعمل سمّ أن يقاتل سمّ بشكل مؤذ بالتّالي
يتمّ العمل [جبنس] مشهورة أن يكون أكثر هيّنة. [أس سون س] سنأتي نا لا أن يحتاج جانبا أن ينتقم بشكل مبتذل بشكل مبتذل, يأتي اثنان [إينتولربلي] أيضا للقانون [شنس], ال [مورلس]. 
ينبغي رأيت أنّ السبب أنّ يحدّق العمة [شنس] مشهورة في بشكل متكرّر جانبا ال [جبنس] ثقافة مجال صناعيّ, إلى مدى عظيمة بسبب نا إلى [إينتلّكتثل بروبرتي] حماية لا
يتمّ [سترنغث.لثوو] ال [جبنس] العامة بشكل مؤذ, واقعيّا يتلقّى ه خاصّة عاملة, غير أنّ ال [شنس] لا إلى صورة تطبيق إحياء أو اللعبة براءة اختراع ولذلك على شمسنا [ووكونغ], [لين] [ديو], استعملت حتّى المنخفضة مرتفعة شاحب حقير أن يتمّ بشكل متكرّر, كان أيضا لاشيء نادر. هو يفيد أنّ [جبنس] قد انتزع مشاريع مؤكّد البطاقة "الثلاثة بلاد", "كلّ رجال إخوان", "غربيّة أن يجول" وهكذا على علامة تجاريّة. إن المشروع [شنس] بعد لم يشبك في استبطان, فقط اشتكيت باستمرار ال [جبنس] يتمّ متواضع بشكل مؤذ



عامّيّ, ترك هذا كثير الناس لا [ب] مستعدّة أن يرى يدمّر إلى العمل [شنس] كلاسيكيّة مشهورة كان بعد يصعب أن يتلقّى استئصال واحدة يوم. 

, في فنّ سفليّة, غير أنّ ينبغي حقّقت أنّ ينتسب هذا عمات إلى الحافّة منتوج بالمثل في ال [نتيف بلس] [جبنس], أيضا يأخذ بجدّيّة إلى هو لا أن [ب] غيرضروري, إستعمالات سمّ أن يقاتل سمّ بالتّالي يتمّ العمة [جبنس] مشهورة أن يكون أكثر هيّنة بشكل مؤذ. [أس سون س] سنأتي نا لا أن يحتاج جانبا أن ينتقم بشكل مبتذل بشكل مبتذل, يأتي اثنان [إينتولربلي] أيضا للقانون [شنس], ال [مورلس]. 
ينبغي رأيت أنّ السبب أنّ يحدّق العمل [شنس] مشهورة في بشكل متكرّر جانبا ال [جبنس] ثقافة مجال صناعيّة, إلى مدى عظيمة بسبب نا إلى [إينتلّكتثل بروبرتي] حماية لا قوة. يتلقّى رغم أنّ ال [جبنس] العالة يتمّ بشكل مؤذ, واقعيّا ه خاصّة عاملة, غير أنّ ال [شنس] لا إلى صورة تطويق إحياء أو اللعبة براءة اختراع وهكذا على شمسنا [ووكونغ], [لين] [ديو], استعملت حتّى المنخفضة مرتفعة شاحب حقير أن يتمّ بشكل متكرّر, كان أيضا لاشيء نادر. هو يفيد أنّ اليابان
هذا قد انتزع مشروع مؤكّد البطاقة "الثلاثة بلاد", "كلّ رجال أخ", "غربيّ أن يجول" وهكذا على علامة تجاريّة. إن المشروع [شنس] بعد لم يشبك في استبطان, فقط اشتكيت باستمرار ال [جبنس] يتمّ بشكل مؤذ بشكل مبتذل, هذا ترك كثير الناس لا [ب] مستعدّة أن يرى يدمّر إلى العمل [شنس] كلاسيكيّة مشهورة كان بعد يصعب أن يتلقّى استئصال واحدة يوم. 
, في فن سفليّة, غير أنّ ينبغي حقّقت أنّ ينتسب هذا أعمال إلى الحافة منتوج بالمثل في ال [نتيف بلس] [جبنس], أيضا يأخذ بجدّيّة إلى هو لا أن [ب] غيرضروري, إستعمالات سم أن يقاتل سم بالتّالي يتمّ العمل [جبنس] مشهورة أن يكون أكثر هيّنة بشكل مؤذ. [أس سون س] سنأتي نا لا أن يحتاج جانبا أن ينتقم بشكل مبتذل بشكل مبتذل, يأتي اثنان [إينتولربلي] أيضا لالقانون [شنس], ال [مورلس]. 
ينبغي رأيت أنّ السبب أنّ يحدّق العمل [شنس] مشهورة في بشكل متكرّر جانبا ال [جبنس] ثقافة مجال صناعيّة, إلى مدى عظيمة بسبب نا إلى [إينتلّكتثل بروبرتي] حماية لا قوة. يتلقّى رغم أنّ ال [جبنس] العالة يتمّ بشكل مؤذ, واقعيّا ه خاصّة عاملة, غير أنّ ال [شنس] لا إلى صورة تطويق إحياء أو اللعبة براءة اختراع وهكذا على شمسنا [ووكونغ], [لين] [ديو], استعملت حتّى المنخفضة مرتفعة شاحب حقير أن يتمّ بشكل متكرّر, كان أيضا لاشيء نادر. هو يفيد أنّ [جبنس] مشاريع مؤكّدة
قد انتزع ال [ن]


*Translator Beta* 


وأنا لا أوافق  .. ينبغي ربما ولكن كذلك ريثما .. <<< هذا كلامي..



يسلموووو

----------


## ABU@JASEEM

انت متكد يالي فوقي

من التغجمة الا كاتينها

والله مو فاهم ولا شي لا من العنقريزي ولا العربي

----------


## دلوعت حبيبتي



----------


## alzahrani33

LUCKY

غرامك شي

تأبط بودره

ABU@JASEEM

دلوعت حبيبتي


هههههههههههههههههههههه

صادووووووووه  يعطيكم العافه على المرور

تابط ههههههههههه  :wacko:  :wacko:

----------


## آهات عاشقه

اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه 


صااااااااااادوني 


واني مختلعه 

اقووول وين الترجمه 


وبعدين الترجمه الي بالانجليزي والعربي مافهمت منها شيء


تسلم اخونا ع الصيده الحلوه 


دمت بود

----------


## alzahrani33

آهات عاشقه

يسلمووو على المرورو

تحياتي..

----------


## alzahrani33

آهات عاشقه
 :wink:  :wink: 
يسلمووو على المرور
تحياتي.

----------


## khozam

ههههههههههههه

صدتني اخويي 

تحياتي

الحبيب

----------


## alzahrani33

الحبيب

تسلم على مرورك
تحياتي..

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

هههههههههههههههه  
يسلمو على الطرح

----------


## همسة ألم

إهي إهي إهي صادوني ماني يلا خيرها في غيرها  مشكور أخوي الزهراني

----------


## alzahrani33

عاشقه ال محمد

همسة ألم

هههههههههههههههه

يسلمووو على  مروووركم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------

